# Hair Straighteners



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi

Can someone recommend any hair straighteners, my old ones started to go funny but as they were still under warranty at Argos I took them back, I would really love to get GHD's but they are expensive - A few people have recommended Babyliss Pro the reach 230 degrees and are in the sale in Argos, I have also seen on the internet a site called hairstuffdirect that they sell SCP straighteners and the reveiws say their just as good as GHD's but a lot cheaper £40 instead of the expensive cost of GHD's but I like to hear honest opinions, my hair is very wavy without straightening it, would you purchase the GHD's or buy another brand - I had my hair straightened in the salon last week and they used GHD's my hair looked great, they also have Viper Ice Dimond straighteners on offer ther to but I cannot find any reveiws.

Any advice would be appreciated.

crazybabe


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hello crazyb

i have got ghd's and they are def worth the money,mind you the one's i bought before were really good too and i think they cost about £40? they were called Futura and i got them from salon services.  

good luck      x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have ghd's but couldnt get on with them  I have remington and would buy them over babyliss every time 

x


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi crazybabe,
i have to admit im also a ghd girl!!!!  i hoovered up my last pair when i was 37 weeks pregnant and devestated!!!! couldnt justify being on mat leave and then spending a quick £100!! so bought remington ones in boots half price for £22 but they made my hair really dry but they did do the job and im too quite wavy!!  however my hubby has just bought me a new pink pair of ghds as a thankyou for going through everything to have daisy and im back in love with my ghds!! they really do make the difference between sleek and straight hair to dried out spit ended hair!!

Hope that helps
love
sa
x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Suzie

Thanks for the reply, which Remington one's do you have, I bought the remington straight in a stroke but have read poor reviews on them - do you find yours straighten as good as GHD's though.

crazybabe


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

stumpy! How did you hoover up your hair straighteners?!!    poor thing id be well gutted..
have to say GHD's for me every time though Im sure there are other brilliant ones out there! 
pobby x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I prefer these to my ghd ! I find the ghd get so hot that my haor gets greasy much quicker than it normally would

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4425083/c_1/1%7Ccat_10199659%7CHair+care%7C10199687/Trail/searchtext%3EREMINGTON.htm

/links


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

*Stumpy * ~ hoovered them up?  

Have to say GHD's are the biz after trying all different kinds.... well worth the extra dosh 

xxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

i think i was in my nesting mood didnt move the ghd wire in time and oops in the hoover it went , the hoover stripped it to the wire!!!!
was gutted infact i was in tears  sad i know!!!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi CB
I'd have to say I too recommend GHD's, I have wavy hair and GHD's really do make it sleek and smooth, without drying it out. 
If you were going to buy a pair I'd say look on Ebay as there are hairdressing suppliers who sell them brand new (mine were from Ebay in a fancy GHD case with GHD products and heat case for £119) Alternatively if you know a haidresser you could ask them to buy you a pair of CHD'S which are a copy of GHD's from Sally (the hairdressers suppliers) or go with them to the local Sally Suppliers to buy them,
hope that this helps
lol
Dxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Stumpy

How on earth did you manage to hoover up your GHD's hun    I would be gutted too, but at least you have your new pink ones now- which ones are they, did you get them from GHD direct -are they for all hair lengths I have short layered bob, I have been looking for different retailers where I could purchase GHD's today, I though currys did them but they dont.

thanks for the advice - Enjoy you pinks

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Crazybabe

I am another GHD fan. I would not be without them.  I have used lots of cheaper ones in the past but GHDs beat them hands down.  They heat up quickly and turn off automatically after a couple of minutes if they are not used.  A godsend when trying to dress and feed a toddler, get ready for work and be out the house by 8 am!

I have got layered shoulder length hair and they really make my hair look smooth and flatten the whispy bits.  Most reputable hairdressers use GHDs.  I bought them from my hairdressers but if you shop around you may get them cheaper.  Maybe Santa could treat you to them.

Tracey x


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi crazy babe,  my hubby got them from the hairdressers in town £130 my last pair i got i aslo got from ebay you can get some good deals on there like dee jay says think u can get a pair for £90!!  i have a layed bob to and i have the middle plates dont get the small ones as they are tiny my mum has them for her short hair which i used after u hoovered up my one!!! took ages to do my hair but didnt moan!!
Enjoy your new straighteners when u get them!!
love
sa
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi crazybabe

I have mark hill ones and have to say then have been excellent, had them for about 3 years now and still going strong ! they get really hot (as proved by a blister once on my belly when they fell !!!) i have not tried ghd's so cant comment but find these good, but i have straight hair and they are just to smooth it


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Thanks for the reply, yes I have looked at loads of cheaper straighteners this weekend - I have drove hubby mad , I think I am  going to have to buy my GHD's, the remington one's I bought yesterday in argos were in the sale £from 59.99 to 29.99 but I know I won't be happy with second best, I am very fussy with my hair and when I have it done at the hairdressers it always looks fab but I can't get it to look the same myself so I am thinking if I buy GHD's then it should still look as great - Which heat protection do you use on yours before straightening.

thanks

crazybabe


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love my ghds but they're v old now and the cable has frayed so I recently replaced them. Bit strapped for cash so I bought the Boots own at £9.99. Not as good as they take longer to heat up but they straighten my wavy hair fine and will do till I can save up for new ghds.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya 

my ghd pink broke so i bought the babyliss ones there great better than me ghds i got mine 29£ from tj huges there fab 
nikki xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Birthbaby

Which Babyliss ones did you buy, there several different one out there now - would you say these are better than your ghds, do you have wavy hair like mine though.

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Have anyone heard if SCP straighteners are supposed to be good, I read on hairstuffdirect that they are supposed to be as good as ghds

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi popsi

Which Mark hill straighteners do you have babe, I bought some cheap one's today (Nicky Clarke Colour Proection Illuminated straighteners) only to get me by until I decide which straighteners I am going to purchase.

you ok

crazybabe


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I have wasted so much money on staighteners in the past and wish I had just bought ghd's in the first place!!!!!!

I have really frizzy hair usually and they can certainly tame it

Happy shopping xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I wouldnt be without my GHD's if they broke and couldnt get them fixed then i would definately buy another. 
Also i use the GHD straightening oil before hand. 
Off to go batter my hair with them now!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh one more things does that advert really irritate anyone else, ya know the 'Vibe', 
"go out and buy them i insist! theyre the governor the absolute govenor"  
nope i wont thanks!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Blue nose and Ceri

Thanks for the replies, I don't know what to do..... I bought a cheap pair of straighteners yesterday, the Nicky Clarke colour protection Illuminated ones, they were only £10   I haven't tried them yet though as I can't find any reviews on the net about them, they are 230 degrees one, I really want my GHD's my hair looks fab when they use them on my hair in the hair dressers but they are expensive, I sknow of someone selling the white GHD's for £60 but are they fakes  .

speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi crazybabe
I have the babyliss 230 ones, they are gold and in my opinion better than ghd's. I'm a hairdresser and have used both. My hair is naturally curly and wouldn't be without my straightners.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola

Which Babyliss 230 one do you have there are a few out now - are they in the argos catalogue, if so can you tell me which ones please if you don't mind - so in your opinion they are as good as ghds are they, they use ghd's on my hair in the salon and my hair looks fab after, but ghd's are expensive aren't they, my hairdressers are selling the Viper diamond ice gold straighteners too are they good, I haven't yet tried my bargin £10 nicky clarke ones yet they are the colour protection illuminated ones.

thanks a lot

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

They are the 230 gold ones, think they are about 70 quid. Not heard of the others you have asked about 
nic x x x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola

Have you heard of the SCP's they have them on hairstuffdirect, they have had brill reviews, are the Babyliss 230 the elegance ones all gold.  What would you do buy cheaper ones that are 230 dregrees or go for ghd's

crazybabe


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

not sure about the scp's you have mentioned. Yes they are all in gold. I would try them ones


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

My dd is doing hairdressing at school and says all the salons are now using FHI's which are better than GHD's   I have GHD's and dont really like them that much so im gonna buy some of these ones


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought the Remmington ones 4 years ago, they're the ones that can be used on damp hair as well as dry if you are short of time.  My hair does tend to curl at the bottom from when I tuck it behind my ears though but not sure if this is down to the straighteners or me.  Will have to see what happens next time I get my hair cut as the salon uses GHD.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have very cury/frizzy hair and the GHD's arent brill on my hair but work great on my dd who just has wavey hair. It helps if you use the products to keep it straight as well


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

sorry for butting in. i had remngton straighteners which were fine. dh bought me ghds though and they are amazing takes a lot less time to do my hair and it stays that way.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Chelle

Thanks for the reply - Well I still haven't made up my mind what to do about my straighteners, I know that when  I have my hair done at the salon they use ghd's and my hair looks fab for 2 days after but they are expensive, if I knew that another brand cheaper in price would work as well I would get them instead, but it's a gamble, I have been driving my hubby nuts talking about straighteners all the time, bless him.

Sallyanne - Thanks for the advice, I haven't heard about the FHI's are they as expensive as ghd's, perhaps I'll search the net for reviews on them now.

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hello again
The staightners debate goes on   

I agree with sallyanne, you need to use good products too. We use loreal products and they do one called iron finish. Its a cream that you put on dry hair before you straighten it, stops in better too

nicola


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Nicola, I might pop into Boots later and get some of that stuff.  My hair is already flicking out at the bottom and its rather annoying!  I did use some Tigi protein spray before to prevent damage but I think I'll try your tip since I don't want to damage my hair!  And I'd rather not buy any GHD just yet as I'm feeling a bit poor!


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ooohh - someone asked my question!! I've got a fringe for the first time since primary school and my big Straighteners are a bit awkward for a fringe.

Nicola - are these the Babyliss 230 you meant? http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4425007/c_1/1%7Ccat_10199659%7CHair+care%7C10199687/Trail/searchtext%3EBABYLISS.htm

They are half price at Argos at the moment!!

Blu

/links


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Blue - The Mark Hill hair serum is brill, you can put it on damp hair comb through and dry and straighten as usual, it make hair lovely and shiney and frizz free, its in boots £3 odd

hope this helps

crazybabe


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Crazybabe - I use the John Freida Frizz Ease serum and that's great too - just need a better pair of straighteners now.

Blu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi blu- yes they are the ones hun. In the sale too thats not bad is it

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I can recommend FHIs - been using mine over 2 years and love them.  I'm sure they get as hot as ghds but you can turn the temperature down if you don't need them so hot, don't think you can on ghds.  Not sure on price I shopped around online and paid around £75.  I'd definately buy them again


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I have Nicky Clarke straighteners which have an adjustable temp control and they do a fab job on my hair (if left to dry naturally goes very very curly sometimes into old fashioned ringlets and very fuzzy if blow dried).
Freecycled my old Nicky Clarkes basic one heat setting ones yesterday and had about 20 replies for them.


----------

